# Another blond joke



## poeppe (Mar 25, 2002)

A man was in his front yard mowing the grass when his attractive blond
neighbor came out of the house and went straight to the mailbox.

She opened it and slammed it shut and stormed back into the house.

A little later, she came out of her house again, went to the mail box and
again opened it, slammed it shut and angrily went back into her house.

As the man was getting ready to edge the lawn, here she came again,marched
to
the mail box, opened it, slammed it shut-harder than ever.

Puzzled by her actions the man asked her, "Is something wrong?"
To which she replied, "There certainly is!"

(Are you ready? .... this is a beauty.....)

"My stupid computer keeps saying, 'You've got mail'."


----------

